# [Mysql] SUM mit Subselect



## wachteldonk (27. April 2009)

Hallo,

wie kann ich ein Subselect in einem SUm benutzen?

z.B.


```
sum(
 SELECT SUM(xy) FROM xy WHERE xy = 1
)
```

Bei mir wirft sowas imemr Fehelr


----------



## kuddeldaddeldu (27. April 2009)

Hi,

das hatten wir doch gerade erst...

LG


----------

